# Washington County 1000ac



## HTRDNCK (Aug 27, 2018)

A long time club just outside of Sandersville has a few openings for the 18-19 season.  Openings are fairly rare for us, we have a great group of sportsmen that have stuck together for years.

Link to our original thread > Original recruiting thread

Approximately 10 miles from Tennille / Sandersville 

Southern Zone (longer season)

Private Land / year-round lease. We have a personal relationship with the land owner. 1000 acres. Secluded / Primitive Camping. Never had a problem with leaving campers.

Good populations of Deer, Hogs, Turkey and a few Ducks. Mixed Habitat, some planted pines, Hardwoods, several creek bottoms, swamps, at least 3 beaver ponds and clearcut. Most every acre of this club is “hunt-able”. Lots of room for everybody.

State regulations, common-sense club rules (Check the club website for the rules). This is a hunt club not a party club. 

Total membership 19. $640 per year 

club web site http://thc.htrdnck.com


----------



## 200 combo (Aug 28, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## HTRDNCK (Aug 28, 2018)

200 combo said:


> PM sent


PM returned


----------



## bigredJB (Aug 30, 2018)

Still available? And where is property located?


----------



## HTRDNCK (Aug 30, 2018)

bigredJB said:


> Still available? And where is property located?



Yes still available

Approximately 10 miles from Tennille / Sandersville


----------



## bigredJB (Aug 30, 2018)

HTRDNCK said:


> Yes still available
> 
> Approximately 10 miles from Tennille / Sandersville


What road? I got your email. But I have to work this weekend and won’t be able to attend to look at the place?


----------



## HTRDNCK (Aug 30, 2018)

We are off of Ohoopee Church road. 

Working Monday on the holiday?


----------



## OldMarine (Sep 5, 2018)

PM Sent


----------



## HTRDNCK (Sep 5, 2018)

PM returned


----------



## kmkgmc (Sep 6, 2018)

Sent you an email


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Sep 9, 2018)

Interested in joining club, openings available?


----------



## mattp (Sep 10, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## mattp (Sep 14, 2018)

Any openings?


----------



## KbannisterF5 (Sep 17, 2018)

PM and Email sent. Look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you all for the interest in Tomahawk.  For the 2018-19 season our roster has just filled. 

If you would like to be notified of future openings, I will place your email on a notification list. PM the address to join

Best of luck to you this year.


----------



## Ffpowder (Oct 28, 2018)

Very interested, please notify when available.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the interest in Tomahawk. For the 2018-19 season our roster is full. If interested in hearing of future openings, PM your email address and I will place your email on a notification list if something does open.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2018)

HTRDNCK said:


> Thank you everyone for the interest in Tomahawk. For the 2018-19 season our roster is full. If interested in hearing of future openings, PM your email address and I will place your email on a notification list if something does open.


Just PM me for next year & we can reopen this. 
Thanks kenny


----------

